# Tool to release a new album 2010 - 2011 ?



## leandroab (Jul 20, 2010)

???

There are new tours going on...

I hope this is right!

Fucking love me some Tool!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 20, 2010)

Yea, a new thread not related to Brokencyde or Attack Attack!

A new Tool album will be awesome.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, they've got quite a bit of making up to do after 10,000 days imo. Let's hope it's more along the lines of Aenima.


----------



## Nonexistant27 (Jul 20, 2010)

I've heard it was delayed til 2011 and they weren't going to be in studio till 2011. Still, I love every record they've done, Aenima is my favorite but I like how different each record is, large amounts of hallucinations will do the trick.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 20, 2010)

"Tool will release a new album soon, let's just wait"
I love tool but man they are slooooooowwwwww


----------



## leandroab (Jul 20, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> "Tool will release a new album soon, let's just wait"
> I love tool but man they are slooooooowwwwww





Exactly... they are taking SO FUCKING LONG!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 20, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Exactly... they are taking SO FUCKING LONG!



It's gotta be tough to write a new Tool album. They've pushed the "Tool sound" about as far as it can go. I thought 10,000 Days came out a little flat because of that. With all the expectations on a Tool album, they are probably being very critical of themselves this time.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, considering Lateralus was what, 01 and 10,000 Days was IIRC 05-06... I guess by Tool's schedule, an album is due. 

... and of course, I'm gonna end up loving it.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes! I'm sure it will be badass. This is Tool we're talking about, here.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tool has always taken time to put out another album... Many bands get signed and are expected to have another album the next year. Then another the year after. Being rushed really hurts the quality of music imo. Think of how many bands first album rocks.. then its a downward slide from there. Tool has the right game plan.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 22, 2010)

I think its going to be awesome. Tool have said they are more influenced by Meshuggah nowadays so maybe we'll hear some of that influence in the new album, maybe some grooves going on.


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 22, 2010)

If it comes out anything like 10,000 Days it will get one listen and no purchase from me.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 22, 2010)

I hope they experiment with new tunings.
IMHO, they've exhausted the drop D thing a bit.


----------



## Disco Volante (Jul 22, 2010)

Tool always released a new album every 4 years. With other side projects such as A Perfect Circle it took the release of 10,000 Days 5 years. Good things come to those who wait so they can take however long they need. Love Tool.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 22, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> I hope they experiment with new tunings.
> IMHO, they've exhausted the drop D thing a bit.


 

I'm pretty sure not all of their songs are in drop D.


From his Wikipedia page:

Playing live, Jones also uses a Natural finish Les Paul when playing the songs "Prison Sex" and "Parabol/Parabola", which are in *BADGBE* and *BEDGBE* tunings respectively.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not sure how this can be happening as from what I've heard a Perfect Circle are getting ready to return with new material as they have been dropping hints of this on their own website recently and tbh I'm more curious to see what Maynard & Howerdel and co have up their sleeves.


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 22, 2010)

Why all the 10 000 Days hate?
That album is fantastic


----------



## Razzy (Jul 22, 2010)

Opeth21 said:


> Why all the 10 000 Days hate?
> That album is fantastic



+1

I thought it was amazing.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought 10,000 days only had a little going for it. Then again as Gunshow said, maybe they've kinda pushed that sound as far as it'd go. 

Otoh, I think Undertow was a bit different than the others, and their best. Who knows where they'll go from here, but I'll check it out and be excited no doubt.


----------



## hutchman (Jul 22, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Well, they've got quite a bit of making up to do after 10,000 days imo. Let's hope it's more along the lines of Aenima.



WTF??? 10,000 days is awsome. I love all there stuff. One of the few bands that hasn't released a shit record.


----------

